# 350Z Cams upgrade?



## boostnboobs (Dec 1, 2003)

What kind of options are available for aftermarket cams for the 350Zs? Where do you get them, and what kind of possitive/negatives come with them? How much power are they worth and will they work with nitrous?


----------



## DreSEL (Aug 28, 2003)

boostnboobs said:


> What kind of options are available for aftermarket cams for the 350Zs? Where do you get them, and what kind of possitive/negatives come with them? How much power are they worth and will they work with nitrous?


www.courtesyparts.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=13020-RNZ35


----------

